# Iron x - is it really worth it?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Iv heard alot of people rave on about iron x on here but i have 2 simple questions.

1)Does using it make the part its used on look cleaner compared to not using it?

2)Iv read it removes contaminents that "the naked eye cant see".So surely if you cant see it then why bother attempting to remove it?

Just wondering we aint being brain washed with certain products haha.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

In a word, YES!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Adrian Convery said:


> In a word, YES!


x2 :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

What they said....cant fault it...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I know what you mean if you can't see them or feel them then why does it matter. But it's kind of what we do isn't it, go beyond what is required for a clean car? What I will say is there are other fallout removers on the Market, and kits, and they have been for sometime, but what people are really buying into is the "bleeding". This is what has convinced people it's needed, cause they can "see" it. Just remember gloss comes from a smooth surface, which starts at the wash and decon stage, but bleeding is optional :thumb:


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Its amazing stuff! Can't fault it!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

When I took my rear lights out to change a few bulbs I cleaned and polished the paint behind it. Yes when the light was replaced you could never tell I did it - heck it could've been painted pink and no-one (including myself) would see it, but sometimes I guess that's what detailing is all about. Yes you couldn't see it with the 'naked eye'.

In my opinion IronX is most effective when used to remove burnt on brake dust spots that normal wheel cleaners just simply can't remove :thumb:


----------



## Reckless (Jul 25, 2011)

You might not be able to see tiny iron fillings ect but if there in your paint they will only start to rust and start causing bigger problems later on, I havent used Tar x yet but have tried several similar products and would be without them now.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Get a sample and try it mr.t. That's what they are for! But I bet you'll be buying a bigger bottle afterwards!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

A de-con product is definitely worth it!

My choice goes to Wolfs though, not iron-x but that's personal choice.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I was a sceptic, till I used Iron-X and saw the purple rain pour down the car. I don't use it all the time but it's a good addition to the wash regime.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I would say that yes, it (or a product of the same type) is definitely needed in your routine. Not every week by any means, but when you're doing a full detail the cleaner the paint, the better your lsp will bond and the greater the protection and durability :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive been interested in this for a while now and love Ironx. From a customers point of view as well as hobbyists its nice to see what your getting for your hard earned! A bit like showing someone a dirty clay bar agreed.

Autosmart do one which is very cost effective and 5 ltrs can be diluted 1-3 However no bleeding which i like to see and ive also read you can not let the AS fallout dwell for very long. Which can cause other problems if not used correctly.

I posted and asked Suej if they could add the chemical to do this as i think it would be a cheaper option than Ironx. Sadly she said no, whether its the fact that it would mean changing it completely to suit us on dw which when you consider how much there trade sales are we are small fish in comparison. But maybe they will change there minds one day.

In my very humble opinion for reasons stated above Ironx gets my vote every time however i like to use BD on wheels given the longer dwell time needed which gives you time to get your gear ready:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

chillly said:


> Ive been interested in this for a while now and love Ironx. From a customers point of view as well as hobbyists its nice to see what your getting for your hard earned! A bit like showing someone a dirty clay bar agreed.


yes, love the bleeding effect! I always use it to shock my friends that I help detail their cars!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

great product! works wonders on wheels


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Yes! My neighbour saw my hilux after i had applied ironx and rinsed it and asked me if i had put new wheels on it because they never looked as clean as they did in 12 years of owning it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> There are other products out there but the bleeding products are pH neutral, the other fallout removers are acids. So depends just how fixed you are on the ultimate of gentle treatments... if you refuse to wash your alloys with anything but shampoo then you are a bit of a hypocrite to then use an acid based fallout remover... though if you use acid based wheel cleaners on a regular basis, there seems little point spending money on a bleeding fallout remover. Horses for courses.


I'm not really sure what your trying to say here. ANY of the decon products, acid or not are bad to the environment and shouldn't enter the water table (go down thedrain), and I fail to see how someone can be a hypocrite for knowing that regardless of bleeding there are other more cost effective solutions out there? 
I didn't say to NOT use it, but agreed there is a slight placebo on the whole due to the bleeding effect. If you back date all my showrooms you will see I use such products to great effect, and of course use the bleeding products cause I think it looks cool, BUT, that doesn't mean there aren't others out there that have been doing the same job for much longer :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> When I took my rear lights out to change a few bulbs I cleaned and polished the paint behind it. Yes when the light was replaced you could never tell I did it - heck it could've been painted pink and no-one (including myself) would see it, but sometimes I guess that's what detailing is all about. Yes you couldn't see it with the 'naked eye'.
> 
> In my opinion IronX is most effective when used to remove burnt on brake dust spots that normal wheel cleaners just simply can't remove :thumb:


What Alan said :thumb:

I had multiple sets of wheels that could not be cleaned (multiple hits of AS Smart Wheels etc.), sprayed some IronX on them, left to dwell, agitated and rinsed off to reveal a clean surface.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have seen a lot of wheels and i would not be without Iron X now makes my job eaiser to get the wheels looking like new again


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> You read me wrong...
> 
> If you are dead set on being as absolutely safe to _your car_ as possible then you should be using neutral products at all times. In that regard, acid based fallout remover doesn't fit. If you are not so concerned and are happy with acid based wheel cleaners because they are effective and inexpensive then acid based fallout removers are fine. Like I said, depends on your priorities.
> 
> All that said, why do you say about the environment? None of the products have any warning about this... are the manufacturers telling us lies?


Forgive me in understand the acid based comment now. You are correct yes although ph isn't the be all and end all. If you look at the ph of a lemon and we handle those without issue, it becomes less important as it's not a product we use day in and day out on the same vehicle. And they are designed specifically for the task at hand and won't damage your vehicle in anyway when used properly

RE laws on chemicals, again less important to the weekend warrior I guess but very few of the products we use should enter the water table, a business by law is supposed to collect all the wash water/run off they use and dispose of it due to the chemicals contained. Its not to go down the drains. I "assume" if they wanted to the correct bodies could perhaps prosecute the weekend warrior? Although that would be pretty hard faced to tell people we can no longer wash our own vehicles. Check out polished bliss's system. Some products are a bit different, like things bilt hamber produce, I believe they can.

Again just to reiterate my original point, I use iron x, love it and it does a great job, but such products have been around for a while and are all fit for purpose, but because they don't "bleed" people just never took notice :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great stuff. One thing I have notices is that it does slightly dull the wheel, but once re-sealed, they look even better than before, well shinyer if that makes sense..

Why bother removing what you can't see, well we have OCD on here. I always clean where nobody will see, as I will know it wasn't clean, and would start to irritate me..

I have used IronX, Wolf's and AS Fallout, and always go back to IronX. I find it has the edge on the other two, don't get me wrong, the other two are great products in their own right. Some agree with me, some may not, we all have our own preferences and favorites..


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Ryan said:


> x2 :thumb:


x3:thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Simple way to see if its any good clay your car then spray and see if it bleeds im 99% sure your have a couple of purply smelly bleeders


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

ive used it for the first time on my car today looked my car had a massive period all down my drive very very impressed need another bottle now


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I think il give it a bash guys.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

David Proctor said:


> x3:thumb:


X4 :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Why not get a tester bottle and see for yourself? Just be warned it smells like death :lol:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Who does samples of iron-X?
Been thinking of getting either Billberry or Very Cherry so a sample of this would be great.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Lupostef said:


> Why not get a tester bottle and see for yourself? Just be warned it smells like death :lol:


To tell the truth after using it a couple of times i got used to the smell.

And if anyone hates the smell from ironx so much wolf's version has a mint smell in it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Damien89 said:


> To tell the truth after using it a couple of times i got used to the smell.
> 
> And if anyone hates the smell from ironx so much wolf's version has a mint smell in it.


It does but it's only marginally better. Just don't spray into the wind lol, golden rule :lol:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

mr.t said:


> Iv heard alot of people rave on about iron x on here but i have 2 simple questions.
> 
> 1)Does using it make the part its used on look cleaner compared to not using it?
> 
> ...


Iron-X is by far the best product ive used in the last couple of years, (I use it near daily!) and

1.. For me and even people who do not suffer from ocd types of detailing madness can see the difference,

2.. You can definately see Iron-X working, and you can see plenty of fallout problems on wheels and especially white and silver cars even with the naked eye, it makes a big difference to the paintwork and helps to give the cleanest and slickest finish.

This product is definatley NOT one of the many "brain washes products" that flood the market at the moment.:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

jenks said:


> Who does samples of iron-X?
> Been thinking of getting either Billberry or Very Cherry so a sample of this would be great.


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/cat_75.html


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> It does but it's only marginally better. Just don't spray into the wind lol, golden rule :lol:


To late for me i got covered yesterday


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> I'm not really sure what your trying to say here. ANY of the decon products, acid or not are bad to the environment and shouldn't enter the water table (go down thedrain), and I fail to see how someone can be a hypocrite for knowing that regardless of bleeding there are other more cost effective solutions out there?
> I didn't say to NOT use it, but agreed there is a slight placebo on the whole due to the bleeding effect. If you back date all my showrooms you will see I use such products to great effect, and of course use the bleeding products cause I think it looks cool, BUT, that doesn't mean there aren't others out there that have been doing the same job for much longer :thumb:


That reminds me matt i have a sample of Maxolens to try:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chillly said:


> To late for me i got covered yesterday


Bwa ha ha ha haaaaaa a a a. Even with prior warning and mocking of me you still fell for it. If only you could see my smile, it looks a bit like this


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Bwa ha ha ha haaaaaa a a a. Even with prior warning and mocking of me you still fell for it. If only you could see my smile, it looks a bit like this


Yea Yea i seen it before i wrote it.  :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say very impressed


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chillly said:


> Yea Yea i seen it before i wrote it.  :thumb:


Sorry chilll was just doing a little jig of joy. When you using the maxolen pal?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Sorry chilll was just doing a little jig of joy. When you using the maxolen pal?


No idea yet im snowed under at mo. Ill do 500 miles in the work horse then try maxolen then ironx after. And not until the wind dies down abit :lol:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So, I finally jumped on the IronX bandwagon and ordered a 500ml bottle and am awaiting delivery. 

I have questions though!

I have some very newly painted wheels. Is this safe to use on them?
This is something people use on the car itself as well right? Pre claying?
In that case, and for the wheels too, does it affect the wax?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

well i did a car the weekend and used poorboys spray and rinse (acid based cleaner) then washes them with a mitt then snow foamed twice , they looked great but i decided to see if iron-x could find any unseen iron contaminants and it certainly did so it shows looking clean doesnt mean they are clean


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

quick question guys

my pal raves about Iron X he using it all the time on customers cars but he doesnt want to use it my my wheels incase it makes them go cloudy. i have black gloss powder coated alloys will IronX damage my wheels i no it says on the bottle safe for all wheels but just like to check

Thanks
Tony


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

tiger said:


> quick question guys
> 
> my pal raves about Iron X he using it all the time on customers cars but he doesnt want to use it my my wheels incase it makes them go cloudy. i have black gloss powder coated alloys will IronX damage my wheels i no it says on the bottle safe for all wheels but just like to check
> 
> ...


I've never read about any issue on wheel but there a problem about calipers 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229936


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I am in a minority of one here....deep breath, here goes...

I bought some, used it, couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Made my wheels no cleaner or feel any different than they normally are? Saw a bit of bleeding, but think it's placebo effect targeting ocd nutters like us who like to see the car get clean.

Sorry, but that's my 2p on iron x...


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Russ and his BM said:


> I am in a minority of one here....deep breath, here goes...
> 
> I bought some, used it, couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Made my wheels no cleaner or feel any different than they normally are? Saw a bit of bleeding, but think it's placebo effect targeting ocd nutters like us who like to see the car get clean.
> 
> Sorry, but that's my 2p on iron x...


If you keep your wheels super clean then you wont see much difference,
ironx is made for wheels which haven't been cleaned properly for months/years,
it makes an easier job to clean dirty wheels by dissolving the metal particles left on the wheels by the brake pads.
(My hilux wheels had black spots from years of use which i never managed to remove, ironx removed them in 15mins without any fuss)

my 2p


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I tried IX, PR & Wolfes...couldn't really tell them apart. I'd probably go back to Wolfes TBH as I see it as better value for money.

It's definately 'optional' unlike something like tardis which is a must have. I view it as an extra step for wheels and bi-annual major details.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Damien89 said:


> If you keep your wheels super clean then you wont see much difference,
> ironx is made for wheels which haven't been cleaned properly for months/years,


Which is entirely fair, because I just looked on the bottle, and yes, it does actually say it is not required to be used on clean wheels.

Or b, it doesn't. :lol:

I'm glad people who use it like it, but a lot of people on here already keep their wheels clean (like I do), and so won't see much of a difference.:doublesho

I just think that it's a point worth mentioning on a thread designed to help a chap work out whether or not to spend his hard-earned dough on something which to my mind has been hyped to the max on here, that's all.

Also, I used about 20% of the bottle on my 4 wheels in one go wetting them. So, it costs about a tenner doesn't it? So that was £2 per ession, = 50p a wheel. Which if they're clean, means that's an expensive way to see not much of a difference.

If you keep your wheels clean, learn from my experience, and spend your money on something you _do_ need.:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Russ and his BM said:


> I am in a minority of one here....deep breath, here goes...
> 
> I bought some, used it, couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Made my wheels no cleaner or feel any different than they normally are? Saw a bit of bleeding, but think it's placebo effect targeting ocd nutters like us who like to see the car get clean.
> 
> Sorry, but that's my 2p on iron x...


It's an iron remover NOT a wheel cleaner! 

Try sonax extreme if you want a brilliant wheel cleaner. :thumb:


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

ercapoccia said:


> I've never read about any issue on wheel but there a problem about calipers
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229936


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> It's an iron remover NOT a wheel cleaner!
> 
> Try sonax extreme if you want a brilliant wheel cleaner. :thumb:


No, I understand that, but in removing fallout, expected benefits include better looks and slickness. I use very cherry, and am so pleased with that as a product. Evidently, it's done a good enough job on its own to render iron x superfluous for me.

However, I'll keep it for when I deep clean the back of my wheels, which are minging. Hopefully it will make a case for itself then.:thumb:


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr.t 

is the car in your avatar your car?? 
If it is a white Abarth i can tell you from experience Iron x does the business especially at the rear:doublesho
It is smelly though!!



:thumb::thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Im hacked off. Only did a order with CYC last week ive just seen this thread it seems its exactly what i need gonna have to do another. 

Me being silly new my rear pads were low just before xmas was going to change them while i was off but had a few issues and couldnt. Anyway the Mrs was driving my car for about a week ( never normally let her ) i got back in it and the pads had gone metal to metal. When i asked how long it had been making a strange noise it was 4 days before and shed driven about 350 mile with it like that grrrrrrrr.

Now my rear wheels are really bad was thinking this is going to be a mere to shift / posssibly re furb jobby. WOrth a punt at this stuff see if it works


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I suggest if you're thinking about getting some you should get it now because it always seems to be out of stock!


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

theshrew said:


> Im hacked off. Only did a order with CYC last week ive just seen this thread it seems its exactly what i need gonna have to do another.
> 
> Me being silly new my rear pads were low just before xmas was going to change them while i was off but had a few issues and couldnt. Anyway the Mrs was driving my car for about a week ( never normally let her ) i got back in it and the pads had gone metal to metal. When i asked how long it had been making a strange noise it was 4 days before and shed driven about 350 mile with it like that grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Now my rear wheels are really bad was thinking this is going to be a mere to shift / posssibly re furb jobby. WOrth a punt at this stuff see if it works


One thing to consider is those products are made to target iron particles and the chances are you will have steel particles to deal with.

If it has been metal on metal the back of the pad which is steel rubbing on the disc which is steel these products may struggle, from my understanding these products are Alkali although some are marketed as PH Neutral, the true PH is uncovered once the product is used, before you fork out for a refurb and if they are saveable what you will probably need is the opposite to deal with such a problem because your dealing with steel.

A good acidic cleaner may do it and if your struggling to find one you could try our wheel cleaner, let me know if you need any advice?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Yes but steel is predominantly made of iron and when steel rusts, the rust is simply iron oxide which is exactly what these sorts of products work on. I am not sure about what you say about the pH having any real world meaning... if you want to be like that then you might as well say that pH neutral shampoos are not really pH neutral because they change with the type of dirt, alkali cleaners can be neutral because they are neutralised by the acidic nature of many dirt types... Sounds like a cheap shot to me.


Read it as you may but the advice is given to someone who has a specific problem and that's why we joined a forum like this to give advice, as far as cheap shot we certainly don't have any need to take any cheap shots.

Why do you think a company needs to market a product as PH neutral simply so to a user it can be deemed as safe which is very misleading, if a product is safe then nothing should be hidden. We have done a lot of tests and this is what we had found with these kinds of products are you saying we can not or should not air our opinions?

We know what the different metals are including steel and there is many forms of it and yes your right it is a form of Iron but carbon is the most common alloying material for iron turning it into steel, but various other alloying elements are used, such as manganese, chromium, vanadium, and tungsten and its knowing what will work with which kind of steel. :thumb:


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

I'll say this.
On a car that hasn't been tended to for a few thousand miles, it's worth it and you can notice the brightness really ramp up.

I used IronX on my girlfriend's Mini One, 54k, never had a good detail in it's life. One application of IronX and the wheels look tonnes better.

And I've also worked on cars where the fallout is extremely visible,, IX sorted that right away!

Moral: If your regular wheel cleaner won't shift it, IronX will.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

YES ! simples


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So, anyway, no one seems to have answered the previous question - what does ironX do to wax/sealant?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Richard. said:


> I'll say this.
> On a car that hasn't been tended to for a few thousand miles, it's worth it and you can notice the brightness really ramp up.
> 
> I used IronX on my girlfriend's Mini One, 54k, never had a good detail in it's life. One application of IronX and the wheels look tonnes better.
> ...


Don't be mistaken and think I'm trying to have a dig at the particular product you like to use, what I'm saying is from tests on many products with in this area this is what we had found lets not forget there are many of these types of product on the market now, and lets be honest jumping on the band wagon trying to copy/emulate their product since they brought it to market. :thumb:


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

I was answering your initial question; Is it worth it?

I answered 'yes'.

I'm not denying there are many MANY similar products on the market. Hell, some may even work better than IronX. I've used it for a while now and I find it to be brilliant.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll broaden the scope a little, and say not just IronX but fallout removers in general. Yes they are worth it - they do a particular job and get rid of contaminants that other products fail to shift.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> So, anyway, no one seems to have answered the previous question - what does ironX do to wax/sealant?


if its oily(petroleum) based wax it will affect it.
if its synthetic polymer sealant it wont.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So if I have a carnuba wax on there I should definately re-apply after using the ironx?

Thanks!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

One word YES :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> So if I have a carnuba wax on there I should definately re-apply after using the ironx?
> 
> Thanks!


I didnt say it will remove it! i said it will affect it. 
its depend on the Nuba ingredients wax as well, these are mostly strong if they are high concentrated quality , so wont damage much.


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

With all these chemicals, me thinks it's about time I had a "Hazward Warning Notice" on my garage door, if only to warn burglars & gas /elec meter readers,


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> I didnt say it will remove it! i said it will affect it.
> its depend on the Nuba ingredients wax as well, these are mostly strong if they are high concentrated quality , so wont damage much.


Tbh, i was kind of hoping you'd tell me it stripped it right off as it'd mean far less effort to re-wax my car lol. I find it theraputic but cant be bothered to prep it fully for waxing. :detailer::buffer::driver::car:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I love iron x. 

Just because you can't see it doesn't mean that it's not worth taking that extra step to remove it, its more than likely over time going to affect the surface, you could say the same about claying, you can't see the surface contaminants so why bother getting rid of them!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Maxolen UK said:


> One thing to consider is those products are made to target iron particles and the chances are you will have steel particles to deal with.
> 
> If it has been metal on metal the back of the pad which is steel rubbing on the disc which is steel these products may struggle, from my understanding these products are Alkali although some are marketed as PH Neutral, the true PH is uncovered once the product is used, before you fork out for a refurb and if they are saveable what you will probably need is the opposite to deal with such a problem because your dealing with steel.
> 
> A good acidic cleaner may do it and if your struggling to find one you could try our wheel cleaner, let me know if you need any advice?


Fair point. Think i will get some anyway even if it doesnt work it seems to be a good product to go along side my bilberry :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

gingerjust said:


> Mr.t
> 
> is the car in your avatar your car??
> If it is a white Abarth i can tell you from experience Iron x does the business especially at the rear:doublesho
> ...


Gingerjust- Your on abarthisti website aint ya?haha i recognise your name.It is and im salvo white abarth on the forum /


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys,

Would the 50ml sample size be enough to do 4 wheels - I know they say 100/150ml for a whole car but I'm presuming this is covering the bodt as well?


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Adrian1759 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Would the 50ml sample size be enough to do 4 wheels - I know they say 100/150ml for a whole car but I'm presuming this is covering the bodt as well?


Just buy the 1litre bottle, once you try it you wont clean a car without it.
Or buy wolfs decon gel for better value.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adrian1759 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Would the 50ml sample size be enough to do 4 wheels - I know they say 100/150ml for a whole car but I'm presuming this is covering the bodt as well?


Not a chance imo. I used just over half of the bottle on my car (wheels and panels). I thought the 100-150ml was reffering to just wheels alone.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I love Iron-X - even if u cannot see the contaminants with the naked eye - once they are gone you will notice much cleaner and brighter paint work. I pay more than you guys for Iron-X cos I have to import it and believe me its worth every penny!


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinking of getting some IronX myself. I ONLY want to use it for the wheels - not the panels. 
Question is, what is the difference between the spray on stuff, and the IronX Paste ?

I'm thinking of targeting a few small patches on the backs of the wheels that bilberry / Diable won't budge.

Will I be better off with the paste or the spray ? and Why ??

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Thing is, I have some Chemical Guys Grime Reaper, which states on the label "Stronger Than Acid"

I tried this out on the work motor today (not risking it on my alloys yet !)

The work motor has not had its wheels cleaned to my knowledge in the past 2 years, so they were caked in baked on brake dust. Sprayed a bit of CG Diable on a quarter of them, let it dwell for 10 minutes, agitated, then rinsed thoroughly. Looked "ok" but there was still brake dust left in the crevices around the spokes. Then, I sprayed some CG Grime Reaper on the same "clean" section, agitated, and left for just 2 minutes. Rinsed off and they were like brand new.
Wondering if the Grime Reaper would have worked so well without the prior clean up with diablo, I then tried a really manky untouched wheel on the same work car. Sprayed, agitated with a brush, left for 2 minutes and rinsed. Result = Absolutely spotless and looking brand new.

So,



Ben Gum said:


> Neither IX or Wolf's are wheel cleaners specifically. They both claim degreasing power but neither one really cuts it for this purpose. I think you are better with a non-caustic alkaline cleaner (if you read online, you will find that caustic is as bad as strong acid for safety).


On that basis, I suppose I might get the results I want from Grime Reaper rather than fork out for IronX, as like I said, I only want to remove a few localised patches of stubborn brake dust. I'll give it a try tomorrow.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

ryan said:


> x2 :thumb:


x3...


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> I did a search and came across a previous thread on DW. Most of what is being said is ridiculous but it does appear that grime reaper is pretty strong caustic. It is probably fine on your wheels but it will be every bit as harsh as brick acid would be... so I don't know I'd use it on anything remotely sensitive.


Would you suggest anything specific to target these patches then. I have up to date tried :-

CG Sticky Citrus
CG Diablo
Bilberry

Neither will touch these spots. Which is why I wondered if Iron X or Iron X paste could be used locally on these patches. Rather than spraying the whole wheel... (and risking damage to the calipers).


----------

